# potted bulbs bi-pin bulbs KUI kit HELP



## abarth_1200 (Sep 14, 2008)

i keep reading about all these things and ive done searches but i cant get my stupid head around what they are,

Can someone clear these up,

What is a potted bulb?

Is a bi pin bulb similair to a minimag bulb, two pins sticking out the bottom?

what is a pr base (is it your standard maglite bulb holder) ?

what is a KUI kit (is it something that converts pr to bi pin) ?

what is a potted bulb?

Im currently in the proccess of buying bits and pieces to upgrade my mag 2D, you have probably read about a few posts down.

Can someone point me to links on where i can read up on these parts and online stores where i can buy them


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 14, 2008)

abarth_1200 said:


> what is a KUI kit (is it something that converts pr to bi pin) ?
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to links on where i can read up on these parts and online stores where i can buy them


 

KUI kit thread with photos


----------



## Illum (Sep 14, 2008)

abarth_1200 said:


> Can someone clear these up,
> 
> What is a potted bulb?
> 
> ...



a potted bulb is a custom modification of building a bi-pin lamp into the base of a PR lamp
heres a pic of a potted 1185 bi-pin: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183416

A bi-pin is exactly what it sounds like, its a glass envelope with two legs serving the lamps contacts. 

a PR lamp is your regular/stock maglite bulbs, its a flange base with no threads or grooves, its found is just about all consumer grade incandescents and on CPF the light that uses them subjective to the term "drop-in" much like the P60 style lamp assemblies in surefire's lights. 

a PR base is a PR lamp with the glass envelope removed, it is usually used to pot lamps using potting material but sometimes are used for LED applications as well

Hope that helps, cheers :wave:


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 for what Illum said.

I would also like to mention another option, the Fivemega bi-pin adapter (available here). This is what I prefer over both of the given options. This socket will allow you to use any G4 bi-pin bulb. I like this better than potted bulbs because the potted wa bulbs are more costly and harder to come by. I aslo like it better than the Kiu socket because you can still use the quick focusing system, rather than unscrewing the head of the light for focus. Hope this helps, and Good luck with your light.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 15, 2008)

LumenHound- thanks for the link, i was all ready to sent payment after reading throught the daunting fitting instructions until i came back and read down 2 posts to findthe fivemage bipin adapter

Cheers Illum_the_nation that cleared a lot up,

vestureofblood- thank you for pointing to fivemega, i think these are what im gonna go for,

now all i need is an alu relector any cpf members making/selling them or stores stocking them.

BTW what sort of lumens are we talking before i can set paper on fire with my mag, is a 1185 bulb like 700 lumens or something driven at full power


----------



## mdocod (Sep 15, 2008)

You're building a 2D mag mod, so you shouldn't be thinking about the 1185 just yet, that's a 3D modification requiring 9AA cells (or 3 li-ion)..

With your 2D and the 6AA adapter, aluminum reflector and glass lens, you can run the Pelican Big D spotlight bulbs, they are PR based bulbs so will drop right into the mag switch... That's called the ROP (roar of the pelican), there are tons of guides to this build all over the forum, but I've basically just summed it up anyways. It's an easy one. 

Or you can get a bi-pin adapter (like FM's or a KIU) and play with other bulbs. Mostly you'll want to focus on 6V bulbs. Like the 5761. 

For the 6AA stuff, if you get an FM PR>bi-pin adapter you'll probably want to get the G4 bi-pin adapter, since most of the bulbs down around that power level will have G4 bases. There are some bulbs with wider pin spacing, used in higher powered modifications (usually 12+V) that require a "5.3" spacing or wider...

The nice thing about the KIU socket, is it uses a standard ceramic bi-pin socket that accepts a wide range of pin-spacing, so it will accommodate more bulb types easily. 

Eric


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks mdocod, so what kind of voltage are we talking for the 1185 10.8 volts, would 7.2 volts from my 6 nimh not run this bulb.

i just sent payment to FM for 1 brass socket and 2 WA1185 bulbs so does this mean that until i get a 3D mag i cant use these bulbs.

What other options do i have for bi pin bulbs.

I also ordered a big D bulb from lighthound last night so i think ill fire it in first when i get it and your adapter ( did you get my address OK yeah )

just out of a wiser opinion what would you recommend, the kiu socket or FM's socket?


----------



## mdocod (Sep 15, 2008)

7.2V will light up the 1185, but very dimly, instead of the 1100+ bulb lumen it runs at on 9AAs, it would run at maybe around 350 bulb lumen, and very orange in color rather than nice brilliant white when driven properly. 

It would be best to set the 1185 lamps aside and save them for a future mod, when you get a 3D or 3C and want to upgrade it. 

Your adapter shipped out this morning, usually takes 1-2 weeks to get over there. 

Both the KIU and FM socket are good in their own ways, as others have mentioned, the FM allows you to keep the cammed focusing, and is easily reversible. While the KIU requires permanent modifications to the stock switch (like cutting off the tower completely). But the KIU can handle more heat, more power, and should have a little less resistance.

For lower powered modifications, the FM socket is fine.

As for alternative bi-pin lamps to experiment with, here's a few you might look up, (and try to find someone who will ship over there without charging you a left leg and a sex organ)

64275 (Osram Lamp 54258)
5761 (Philips Lamp 25713-9)
64250 HLX (Osram Lamp 54261 (ESB), Philips Lamp 25678-4 (ESB), Ushio Lamp 1000532 (ESB))
WA1111 (Welch Allyn Lamp 01111-U)


The 1111 is very popular, known to be a very efficient lamp when overdriven, and producing good beam shape.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 15, 2008)

OK thanks i understand, i have my future mod set up, 3D mag with kiu socket and WA1185 of which i have already ordered, and ill be needing another one of your adapters:thumbsup:

But for the meantime ill try out the big D bulb and my 5 and 6 cell maglite xenon bulbs and ill source some WA1111's for use with FM socket

I dont suppose you know of anywhere i can get a MOP reflector it seems to be the one thing i cant quite find, i have found a few closed threads of member selling them but:shrug:.

Thanks, you have been a great help, who needs LED's when you can burn filaments


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 15, 2008)

From the Sandwich Shoppe...
MOP (LOP also available) 
2D to 8 AA cell adapter

From CPF member Litho...
Bi-pin hotwire bulbs and metal reflectors


----------



## Illum (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to be of help:wave:



mdocod said:


> You're building a 2D mag mod, so you shouldn't be thinking about the 1185 just yet, that's a 3D modification requiring 9AA cells (or 3 li-ion)..



well...who says a 2D has no future towards a 1185 mod using AAs?

and FYI, heres the design specs of the WA1185
A standard 2D light has the ability to use up to 6AA cells in the unmodified state. 2D-6AA holders apply
But...if you could get your 2D quad bored [Jesus Hernandez here offers this service, thread here] you could use a 2D to 8AA adapter made by Fivemega [thread there]and use a WA1164 Lamp. 

According to my eyeball observations the 8 cell driven 1164 [Mag64] has basically the same brightness as the 9 cell driven 1185 [Mag85]...except the 1185 has a little more throw [both lights tested using Borosilicate window, FM MOP cammed reflector [original thread now closed, generation I reflectors] set on spot focus, freshly charged eneloops]

the 1164 has 50 times longer life than the 1185 assuming the welch allyn site is correct [2500/50] and being that the cells are evenly paired, will allow more convenient charging provided that you are charging cells individually in bays. 

I agree with you though Eric, the simplest and the cheapest hotwire choice would be the ROP or anything that comes with a PR base. Its a good place to start until your ready to go a few steps higher:nana:



LumenHound said:


> From the Sandwich Shoppe...
> MOP (LOP also available)
> 2D to 8 AA cell adapter



hmm, I didn't know that the sandwich shoppe sells the holders, looks like modamag's holders:huh:

as for reflector selections, might want to look into Fivemega's new thread: *New Gen Hybrid FM2 Aluminum Reflector*


> You also have choice to purchase reflector without cam for camless use only.
> Orange peel texture is heavier in lower part (at bulb opening) and slightly lighter in upper section (to lens) area and in avarage it's MOP. This provides more throw with smooth beam shape.
> 8.38mm SMO reflectors are also available to provide maximum throw.
> Bulb opening is 8.38mm or 12.7mm at your choice.
> ...



Also, FMs reopened his Bi-pin to PR lamp holder threads
G4 bipin holders [1111,1164,1185] here
G5.3 bipin holders [Osram halogens] here


----------



## mdocod (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello Illum_the_nation,

The 1164 is something I always seem to forget about...

And you could also tri-bore a 2D mag, and use a 9x2/3A pack in the 2D for use with the 1185  muahhaaha, so technically yes, the 1185 can be done in there 

However, keep in mind that the bulb life ratings are out the window when we start driving the bulbs differently than their stock ratings: 

The 1164 is a 2500 hour bulb when driven at 6 volts, on 8 AA NIMH cells, ~9.6V, the bulb life becomes something like 5-25 hours depending on many factors (cell resistance, flashlight resistance, switch resistance, etc etc) and luck of the draw. (bear in mind, estimating bulb life in situations where the bulb is being operated FAR from it's design specs makes the re-rating formula far less reliable)

Same with the 1185, it's a 9.6V bulb, we are running at ~10.8V on 9 cells, estimated bulb life is going to be something like 10-15 hours. 

So both bulbs are to be driven hard in those configurations, to the tune of a short lived life with impressive output 

Eric


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 1185 driven off of 8 AA batteries. Some kinds of AA will fit in this set up with out modding. I use rayovac 1800s. It fits with no modding. 
Granted it could be brighter with 9AA but I chose 8 because the bulb lasts longer, less chance of instaflash, and my battery chargers have a max of 4 batteries being charged at once, so if I had 9 it would take 3 charge cycles compared to only 2 with 8AA.
It is less bright, around 400-500 I think but it is plenty bright for my purposes.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok everything is ordered and paid for

FM2 smooth reflector i also have a MOP and SMO ordered from Kaidomain

Magcharger glass lens arrived yesterday

battery adapter from mdocod is on its way

going to buy some more eneloops at tommoro

FM brass socket

A few Bi pin WA1111 bulbs from litho123's thread over at marketplace

Also got ROP bulbs coming from lighthound, they shipped 2 days ago.

Ill let you all know how i get on with the different set ups i have planned, i might get another adapter to go in my other mag and have 2 hotwires on the go and a big thank you all in helping me out and to all the creators/ sellers here on CPF:twothumbs


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 19, 2008)

Scotland will soon be a bit brighter. :twothumbs 

You've got some great stuff heading your way.

Don't forget about the Ultra Clear Lens for your build though. They boost your output by 11% or so versus the regular borofloat glass lens you now have.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 20, 2008)

really as much as that, i bought the magcharger one because i found it a UK based website of which i had purchased stuff from before, isnt the UCL really brittle or something or is that the boro lens


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never chipped or cracked a UCL lens myself but the heat build up of hotwire bulbs above 30 watts becomes an issue with them. They are a great match for the ROP-HI bulb though. 

If you got your lens from a KD or DX then there is a very good chance that it's not the very best in quality and will allow less light through it than top quality borofloat glass. Borofloat is also known as Pyrex.

Borofloat transmission chart

I would not be surprised if the difference between a UCL and some of those "Mag sized" replacement glass lenses was even more than 11%.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd say the lenses from KD/DX are reasonably transparent, my problem with them (this was awhile back, so maybe the product has changed since then).... is that they break if you look at them wrong.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 21, 2008)

the Magcharger lens was £9 which converted to dollars is around $15, i ordered two UCL lenses from flashlightlens.com yesterday and cost me $14.70 including shipping. 

So basically they were half the price plus they are already in the post, either way all my mags will be fitted with glass lenses instead of those crappy plastic ones and this way i find out which one is better


----------

